# What Happened to DOLPHIN BOATS? SuperSkiff? Out of business?



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Alex Fernandez said:


> Is Dolphin Boats still around? I've been calling the phone on the website for weeks and no one ever answers. No reply to emails either...Drove by the shop in Homestead where its been for for as long as i can remember and no one seems to be home. Any one know if they are still in business? The super skiff is one of the best skiffs I've ever known, its hard to believe they would just fold up and disappear.....


Closed the doors last Dec. Assets for sale at the time for 1.5 mil. Last I heard price was 750k, still a great hull for sure...so if you have some spare change....


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup, I had tried them for awhile also and heard they closed the door. Didnt know as much info as Copperhead does though. Wish I would of taken my Renegade in to them sooner for that "free" repair the owner had mentioned.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Shame. Not a lot of boats with that beam, ride and size. Most that are competitive with its design are fairly expensive. Still hoping Ankona or similar kick out a beamier hull at some point. Like their simplicity but need more stability.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The boat building business isn't easy. It seems like they come and go. I love the idea of building boats for a living but I couldn't do that job everyday. I'm itching just thinking about it. I see shop pictures with glass everywhere and no one wearing respirators? I'm sure the polyester resin fumes are pretty intense as well.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots and lots of great boat builders have gone out of business during the forty six years I've been paying attention. It's a tough business from a lot of viewpoints... The good news is that, with numbers of them still in service they'll come up on the market periodically for those with a discerning eye... Yeah, you might have to do a bit of re-hab - but the finished hull will rival some of the stuff currently on the market... and might just be exactly what you're looking for.

I also have to point out that there are a lot of new boat builders making a good looking product - that I wouldn't consider owning. Hull design and attention to detail in manufacturing and rigging are still the things to look for in any craft....


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

I have to say that I was a bit irked when I discovered Dolphin was out of business. Dolphin has been around for a long time and the boat is just incredible. I grew up in Miami and have seen a lot of fly by night boat business go belly up, its just part of the landscape here in SF. In most cases you can probably attribute it to some confusing building boats with building a boat business, not the same thing. To see the fly by night boat builder go out of business is one thing but to see a serious player go is a whole other feeling. I also feel like the price of new small boats has gone out of control. I cant afford most new average skiffs out here today. Many of my friends are being forced to down size to a boat that so small that they cant even take the kids out for a ride any more without having one or two fly off on the way to Elliot key. I guess I'll start looking for a used Dolphin.......Probably couldn't afford a new one any way.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Alex Fernandez said:


> I have to say that I was a bit erked when I discovered Dolphin was out of business. Dolphin has been around for a long time and the boat is just incredible. I grew up in Miami and have seen a lot of fly by night boat business go belly up, its just part of the landscape here in SF. In most cases you can probably attribute it to some confusing building boats with building a boat business, not the same thing. To see the fly by night boat builder go out of business is one thing but to see a serious player go is a whole other feeling. I also feel like the price of new small boats has gone out of control. I cant afford most new average skiffs out here today. Many of my friends are being forced to down size to a boat that so small that they cant even take the kids out for a ride any more without having one or two fly off on the way to Elliot key. I guess I'll start looking for a used Dolphin.......Probably couldn't afford a new one any way.


There is a Super Skiff on CL for $10k - https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/91-dolphin-super-skiff/6357444507.html


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks, going to check it out


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

To me the Backcountry was the rare bird that made Dolphin pretty special. Lots of boats being built are similar to the Super Skiff.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Cam said:


> To me the Backcountry was the rare bird that made Dolphin pretty special. Lots of boats being built are similar to the Super Skiff.


I dont see any boats like a super skiff
Skiff layout and 18 degrees of deadrise
Sure the entry and cap look like a lot of new builders but the bottom is what makes the boat.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Cam said:


> To me the Backcountry was the rare bird that made Dolphin pretty special. Lots of boats being built are similar to the Super Skiff.


We proudly own a 1996 Dolphin Backcountry 18. Bought it from Mike Courtney in August of 1996 when the previous owner traded it in(12 hrs on Yammie 130) for a 20' Bull Dolphin deep v. Repowered to a 115 Yam 4stroke, and now a175 ProXS 2strk, which that hull loves! We've caught Sails to Bones and everything in between. 
We recently took her in for a full spa treatment at Islamarine, and she looks great!
This now is my bay boat, and we love it!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I looked at the Dolphins back in the 80's and they were way expensive and w/ attitude..... great boat but overpriced never looked back


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Alex Fernandez said:


> I have to say that I was a bit erked when I discovered Dolphin was out of business. Dolphin has been around for a long time and the boat is just incredible. I grew up in Miami and have seen a lot of fly by night boat business go belly up, its just part of the landscape here in SF. In most cases you can probably attribute it to some confusing building boats with building a boat business, not the same thing. To see the fly by night boat builder go out of business is one thing but to see a serious player go is a whole other feeling. I also feel like the price of new small boats has gone out of control. I cant afford most new average skiffs out here today. Many of my friends are being forced to down size to a boat that so small that they cant even take the kids out for a ride any more without having one or two fly off on the way to Elliot key. I guess I'll start looking for a used Dolphin.......Probably couldn't afford a new one any way.


Speed craft boats. Angel builds a 14' and 16'. Built like tanks.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Speed craft boats. Angel builds a 14' and 16'. Built like tanks.


Their 21' has been around for 20yrs at least. Sold as paramount or olympic....fast boat


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> I dont see any boats like a super skiff
> Skiff layout and 18 degrees of deadrise
> Sure the entry and cap look like a lot of new builders but the bottom is what makes the boat.


Most of Action Crafts skiffs are 17 degree.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Cam said:


> Most of Action Crafts skiffs are 17 degree.


And a qui dri resembles a super skiff how?


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> And a qui dri resembles a super skiff how?


The 1720 and 1802 has similar draft, deadrise, deck space, ride, etc. The may not look alike but functionally they are very similar. There are other ones like the IPB Shipoke with 20 degrees deadrise which I assume is similar (never been on one). I think even the Sea Chaser Flats boats have a 17 degree deadrise on them and are also very similar in specs.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

We recently took her in for a full spa treatment at Islamarine, and she looks great!
This now is my bay boat, and we love it![/QUOTE]
I like the Yamaha 130 on that Dolphin/Shipoke 18, how did the stern squat compair to the larger hp out boards ? As I also have one with a merc 150 efi 2.5 two stroke and was considering repowering with a Yamaha 115/130 for weight savings.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> We proudly own a 1996 Dolphin Backcountry 18. Bought it from Mike Courtney in August of 1996 when the previous owner traded it in(12 hrs on Yammie 130) for a 20' Bull Dolphin deep v. Repowered to a 115 Yam 4stroke, and now a175 ProXS 2strk, which that hull loves! We've caught Sails to Bones and everything in between.
> We recently took her in for a full spa treatment at Islamarine, and she looks great!
> This now is my bay boat, and we love it!


Bonefish Boats was producing the 18' Shipoke/Dolphin hull....


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Bonefish Boats was producing the 18' Shipoke/Dolphin hull....


I was under the impression the ipb 18 was the seahunter mold


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> I was under the impression the ipb 18 was the seahunter mold


If you view their site, you will see the Shipoke/Dophin 18 in the adds for the 21' new hull. But they were building the Shipoke 18 earlier this year/last year?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

fjmaverick said:


> I was under the impression the ipb 18 was the seahunter mold


Ron (Bonefish) has the molds for both the Seahunter and the Shipoke, both at 18' but they obviously very different hulls.....


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I've had two Super Skiffs. I had a 1994 built when Jack Broyle owned the company. That boat was built like a tank, and it floated like one too. It was really heavy, but ate up a chop. It would submarine the bow on a big wave, but pop right back up. I ran it for 18 years and it looked as good as the day i got it when it was sold. I bought a used 2006 at that time. It is so much lighter than the 94, and it's not Kevlar. I have a brochure for the 06 Super skiff, and it states that all Super Skiff Pros will be vacuum bagged. It appears my boat was vacuum bagged. I think some of the 2005's were also. I know the 17' 10" Super Skiffs were vacuum bagged. The 2006 stays up on the waves, but if you hit a big one, when it comes down a wall of water comes straight at the console from the flare on the bow. Both boats have a top speed of 40 mph with a 90 2 stroke Yamaha. A Maverick HPX is faster with that same engine. I hate to see Dolphin fall by the wayside, but the last Super Skiff I saw them building in 2011 had very little storage for and aft, and the price was in HPX territory at that time.


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

The fact that you use the boat when the waves are "big" says a lot about the boat(ek02)....The people that I know that own a super skiff laugh when asked if they will sell it. I recently bought one, '89, no wood all core and yes built like a tank. don't know of any other boat, beside the backcountry, that stayed in production for such a long time without any significant changes. Over 40 years!!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Alex Fernandez said:


> The people that I know that own a super skiff laugh when asked if they will sell it.


Two super skiffs and a renegade popped up on the for sale forum this week.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Very sad to see Dolphin go away. Mr. Broyle built my superskiff in ‘88. Many memories on that boat. Ill never get rid of mine. Still running that boat 3 engines later. I wonder what will happen to the molds?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

hawkeye said:


> Very sad to see Dolphin go away. Mr. Broyle built my superskiff in ‘88. Many memories on that boat. Ill never get rid of mine. Still running that boat 3 engines later. I wonder what will happen to the molds?


Not sure what else is included in the 750k assets but at that price they will most likely rot


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly (Nov 1, 2017)

I called The number on the website, was told that The company is temporarily closed. Asked if i could get some info on the 17 (which i'm genuinely interested in) and was told Karl would call me back....Still waiting. My guess is that the co. is sold or being sold to new owners., maybe its just gone. If 750k is a real number Its probably still for sale. Who knows. That company has had more owners than i can recall. ANYONE SELLING A USED 17' DOLPHIN SUPER SKIFF?? LET ME KNOW..


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> I dont see any boats like a super skiff
> Skiff layout and 18 degrees of deadrise
> Sure the entry and cap look like a lot of new builders but the bottom is what makes the boat.


Bingo. The Super Skiff had been around a long time and has inspired a lot of hull designs (Mitzi Skiff, Maverick Mirage, etc) but its deadrise distinguishes it -- especially in a 15' 8" hull. Anyone who has been on one can attest to that fact. There's a reason why they're the most popular choice among skinny water guides in the Keys and throughout the Bahamas; they handle the choppy, open water in those areas better than many larger boats yet still run shallow and pole effortlessly.



Alex Fernandez said:


> The people that I know that own a super skiff laugh when asked if they will sell it"


Count me among them. I own a mid-90s SS built before the molds were destroyed in a hurricane. It's built like a fortress. And despite 20 years of heavy use (primarily in the ENP) it does not have a single crack or imperfection not caused by its accident-prone owner. It has its drawbacks like every skiff -- it's tippy, it's not an overly fast hull and my mid-90s model certainly lacks the fit and finish of newer boats. But its combination of rock-solid construction, dry and comfortable ride, razor sharp cornering (no sliding at all -- as in zero), ability to cut through chop, quiet poling and negligible hull slap still make it my skiff of choice all these years later.

Pity to hear that Dolphin went out of business as they are an iconic brand with a 30+ year history. Not a big surprise, however, as their promotion/marketing efforts never matched the quality of their offerings. It was always a mystery to me why they're all over south Florida and the Bahamas -- you can't swing a dead cat in the middle and lower Keys without hitting one -- yet they never took hold on the west coast in the same numbers. Truth be told, I always liked that. I fished a tournament a couple of weeks back and my old Super Skiff drew lots of attention and compliments from the informed crowd.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm shocked not to see more of them up here in Tampa area. It seems like it would be the perfect boat for our tarpon and crossing during wind.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Fish for Tarpon on the ocean side of the Keys in a Super Skiff and there will be plenty of water coming over the bow. I run my fuel tank down to 10 gallons and fill the live well in the stern, and there will still be a wave coming over now and then.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> If you view their site, you will see the Shipoke/Dophin 18 in the adds for the 21' new hull. But they were building the Shipoke 18 earlier this year/last year?


Ron at Bonefish has both and will build you one upon request. Keep in mind these are original hulls and not updated with a lot of the newer cap improvements recently made in the market.


----------



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

I’ve been in touch with Kelly and Tony, who are restarting the company, and production.

They have the Dolphin molds.
They have the Dolphin staff.
They are accepting orders.

Their communications with me were nothing but first rate. 
They responded promptly, were generous with their time and knowledge.
I hold people to a high standard and they exceed it, I’d do business with them in a heartbeat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have an original Shipoke green heron 18' with efi 150 merc, reconditioned by factory in 2011. G ood ride 10" poling, will take you to n from in rough water. Runs 60+ with the slightly modded engine. Probably the best motor on the stern would be a Yamaha 2 stroke 115/130 for a weight loss. Happy with the old style side console/gauges layout. But with 2 skiffs now I really need to get rid of one now. Since I fish really shallow duck ponds, my Shipoke will be available for sale...


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Rustyrotor said:


> I’ve been in touch with Kelly and Tony, who are restarting the company, and production.
> 
> They have the Dolphin molds.
> They have the Dolphin staff.
> ...


I contacted Dolphin about two weeks ago by phone and email and never heard a peep back. They have a different number or email address?


----------



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

I repeat, they are real people, and actually reconstituting the company.

I had no trouble whatsoever getting to them, but hey that's me. 
Am going to ask their permission to post the contact information i came up with.

I want a Super Skiff, and I just bought a boat!


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly (Nov 1, 2017)

Its the folks from Eric's outboard in Miami that bought Dolphin Boats. If they run their boat business like they run their outboard business you can expect good work. They are Expensive as hell but good. They're a little stuck up, I believe the skiff business will humble them a bit.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

WhenSkiffsFly said:


> They are Expensive as hell but good. They're a little stuck up, I believe the skiff business will humble them a bit.


There are so many skiffs in this range to choose from with a variety of price points. I wouldn't want to be entering the 16'-18' market with a skiff right now even if it is a stellar one.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Rustyrotor said:


> I repeat, they are real people, and actually reconstituting the company.
> 
> I had no trouble whatsoever getting to them, but hey that's me.
> Am going to ask their permission to post the contact information i came up with.
> ...


Both email and phone were non responsive for about a year. I tried as well as many many others. Good for them that things are moving finally.


----------



## Dolphin1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Rustyrotor said:


> I repeat, they are real people, and actually reconstituting the company.
> 
> I had no trouble whatsoever getting to them, but hey that's me.
> Am going to ask their permission to post the contact information i came up with.
> ...


As Rustyrotor mentioned Dolphinboats will back up, and running early 2018! To everyone who has been trying to reach us, we apologize for the inconvenience. We are working diligently in getting the web-site, phone numbers, and emails up, and running smoothly. Hopefully by the end of this week this will all be up. Please be patient with us just little longer so we can provide the best service possible. You can also follow our progress on instagram at dolphinboatsofficial.
Thank you!


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've done it many times. All smallish craft can be wet given conditions but no other 16-foot skiff I know of fares better. The deadrise and bow flares do a surprisingly good job of cutting chop and sending water out and away.

Rusty, great to hear that it's just a temporary closing.


----------



## Dolphin1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Just wanted to give everyone an update. We will be in full swing January 8th! We look forward to start of great things to come, and all the support from all our followers.


----------



## Eric1488 (Nov 2, 2017)

That's awesome, will be following for sure!


Dolphin1 said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update. We will be in full swing January 8th! We look forward to start of great things to come, and all the support from all our followers.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Dolphin1, can you please provide a link to the new web site/contact info? The old site seems to be cached? Tried re-loading with no change.


----------



## Dolphin1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Zika said:


> Dolphin1, can you please provide a link to the new web site/contact info? The old site seems to be cached? Tried re-loading with no change.





Zika said:


> Dolphin1, can you please provide a link to the new web site/contact info? The old site seems to be cached? Tried re-loading with no change.


Zika, the web-site has always been active. It's www.dolphinboats.com our phone number is 305-257-2628, and our Instagram is @dolphinboatsofficial


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Dolphin1 said:


> Zika, the web-site has always been active. It's www.dolphinboats.com our phone number is 305-257-2628, and our Instagram is @dolphinboatsofficial


Good start on the website.

EPA plastic fuel tanks will be a deal breaker for many. Highly recommend changing to aluminum.

Will you guys be partnering with Evinrude?


----------



## Dolphin1 (Dec 3, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> Good start on the website.
> 
> EPA plastic fuel tanks will be a deal breaker for many. Highly recommend changing to aluminum.
> 
> Will you guys be partnering with Evinrude?


Why would the fuel tanks be an issue? Our main focus is Yamaha, but we can put anything the customer requests. We can also just sell you the rigged hull, and the customer can have there engine dealer rig it with there engine of choice.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad they are back! Dolphin boats are great! hopefully this new regime will be more attentive and build them to 2018 standards.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Dolphin1 said:


> Why would the fuel tanks be an issue?


Gasoline fumes will eventually pass through plastic and stink up everything in that storage area.

Chittum learned that the hard way in their $70k Islamorada 18


----------



## Mavericky (Nov 22, 2013)

It’s good to hear you guys are coming back.
I purchased an 18 foot back country pro 6 months ago with a side mini console. So far I love this boat, especially the hole shot, and the ride. I am considering changing it to a center console for a little more storage and so I can move the batteries forward. Any thoughts?


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad to hear this as well. Love my Super Skiff.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Reviving this old thread. Anyone know rough build prices for these new dolphins?

Saw their demo was listed at 39k...not sure how much stuff was already loaded into that.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

We own a classic 1996 Backcountry 18(17’10”) repowered twice, now a 2016 Pro XS 175 2stroke. That hull just loves that hp to weight ratio. Nothing like it to run up to Ponce de Leon bay and beyond.
It’s now our bayboat.


----------



## sflnichols (Dec 24, 2020)

Alex Fernandez said:


> Is Dolphin Boats still around? I've been calling the phone on the website for weeks and no one ever answers. No reply to emails either...Drove by the shop in Homestead where its been for for as long as i can remember and no one seems to be home. Any one know if they are still in business? The super skiff is one of the best skiffs I've ever known, its hard to believe they would just fold up and disappear.....


Dolphin Boats has new ownership since January-2018. Build your dream boat at www.dolphinboats.com. For more information contact Tony at 305-257-2628 or email [email protected].


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Cam said:


> Shame. Not a lot of boats with that beam, ride and size. Most that are competitive with its design are fairly expensive. Still hoping Ankona or similar kick out a beamier hull at some point. Like their simplicity but need more stability.


 The deadrise gave them a great ride in a chop, similar to Action Craft


----------



## sflnichols (Dec 24, 2020)

Alex Fernandez said:


> Is Dolphin Boats still around? I've been calling the phone on the website for weeks and no one ever answers. No reply to emails either...Drove by the shop in Homestead where its been for for as long as i can remember and no one seems to be home. Any one know if they are still in business? The super skiff is one of the best skiffs I've ever known, its hard to believe they would just fold up and disappear.....


Under new direction, Dolphin Boats is producing skiffs and canoes. Check out their website, www.dolphinboats.com, where you can start building your own boat. Prefer phone, call them at (305) 257-2628.


----------



## sflnichols (Dec 24, 2020)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Speed craft boats. Angel builds a 14' and 16'. Built like tanks.


Under new direction, Dolphin Boats is producing skiffs and canoes. Check out their website, www.dolphinboats.com, where you can start building your own boat. Prefer phone, call them at (305) 257-2628.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

it appears to me they changed the hullL--???????????????


----------

